# velux skylight



## roofguy1000s (Jan 18, 2012)

I never really wanted to install skylight because i thought most companies would never get it right. I always thought just stepflashing and ice and water shield was not enough. but velux has that rubber gasket in the front and interlocking flange.:clap: awesome. water can not enter this baby. what products do you like for skylights.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Have only use the Velux ones Never had any problems neither.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If a Velux skylight leaks, it was either installed wrong, or there was a product failure. I have installed a couple and was impressed with how water tight they are.


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

All Velux, never a problem.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

forgive me boys, but couldn't resist a lil show off. we are regular users and actually buy them from hd via mail. 

no leaks here..


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Never installed a skylight other than velux and have never had a problem. Installed a couple of the remote controlled ones last year that have rain sensors and automatically shut when it starts raining.... Pretty frickin' sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Never installed a skylight other than velux and have never had a problem. Installed a couple of the remote controlled ones last year that have rain sensors and automatically shut when it starts raining.... Pretty frickin' sweet.:thumbsup:


who's the vendor on the remote rain sensor pretty frikin sweet indeed.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The Andersons were nice too.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Velux are decent units. We had to switch when Andersen quit skylights all together. We just had to redo a crap install on a Velux not to long ago. Some joker thought overlapping his step flashing a whole 1/2" was enough...


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

When Anderson windows made skylights we installed a few dozen over the years, ABSOLUTE JUNK. It's no shock when they anounced they would let Velux take over the skylight market. 

The newer style Velux's are nice not sure how I like the little plastic push in things, they seem like they won't hold up long term like the old fashion screws. 

My rep says you can still get flashing kits for all Velux's going back to 95.

Never put in the remote control open/close Velux's but have installed the remote control blind Velux's, pretty sweet! Last year did a first curb mount installed Velux and was very happy with the finished product. The homeowner was shocked how much light it let in compared to his green plastic bubble skylight!


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> who's the vendor on the remote rain sensor pretty frikin sweet indeed.


They were Velux ordered through the local lumber yard.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone installed them lately? The last one I did had a cheap ass plastic flange around it and no flashing kit! I recommend people not use them at all. I have seen a few product failures, usually after about 5-6 years.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

with Velux you buy the flashing kit separately


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Big fan of velux deck mounted skylights.


We installed one two years back with a solar powered blind. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> with Velux you buy the flashing kit separately


The last time I replaced a flashing kit it worked but not ideal. Have you noticed that? The profile is not as deep or something I forget what it was, but I think the head flashing wasnt exactly compatible with older units.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

dougger222 said:


> When Anderson windows made skylights we installed a few dozen over the years, ABSOLUTE JUNK. It's no shock when they anounced they would let Velux take over the skylight market.


Surprised by this, my only knock on them was the rubber gasket. I felt would dry out in the sun but now Velux did something similar.

You wanna talk junk...we used install Wasco for builders...Tar & membrane the unit in then squish a soldier course around the perimeter about 1" away for the flange to create a water way. They never leaked but sucked.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Around here you see insuladome and Velux. I like the Insuladome better and they are a local manufacturer, so feel better about supporting them.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> They were Velux ordered through the local lumber yard.


my guys don't carry any sky light's but at least i gotta name. i'll find them for the next time around. thanks.. 
looks clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## roofny (Mar 18, 2010)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> forgive me boys, but couldn't resist a lil show off. we are regular users and actually buy them from hd via mail.
> 
> no leaks here..



That is worth showing off. So are they curb mounted and you built and flashed the curbs ahead of time? Also, how did you mount that head flashing too the unit? Did you just simply go over the existing counter flashing of the skylight?


----------

